# Rahmen, Federhärte, Gewicht, Setup



## klana_radikala (19. März 2009)

so, denke der thread wir hier vielen leuten helfen mit der federhärte klarzukommen

ich fang gleich mal an:

fahr bei meiner wildsau dh mit einer 600lbs feder und hab die federvorspannung bei meinem fox dhx5.0 fast ganz rausgedreht, fahrfertig wiege ich ca. 70kg

was mich persönlich noch intressieren würde währen die daten fürn keiler dh von 08

ride on
Joschi


----------



## lipmo51 (20. März 2009)

Ich fahr meinen Keiler mit ner 450er Feder,Federvorspannung ganz raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 104857 (21. März 2009)

Ich fahre bei 85 Kilo fahrfertigem Gewicht eine 550er Feder in meiner Wildsau (noch andere bikes am Start hier?)

Dämpfereinbaulänge 190 mm, sag und Rest passt.


----------



## lipmo51 (21. März 2009)

lipmo51 schrieb:


> Ich fahr meinen Keiler mit ner 450er Feder,Federvorspannung ganz raus.



90kg


----------



## klana_radikala (22. März 2009)

450 bei 90kg? steile sache
n kollege fährt seinen bei 90kg mit einer 600er feder und meint es is alles schön soft, wen ich weiterrechne müsste 458 rauskommen, werde dann aber eine 400er montieren, das müsste dan hoffentlich passen für meine 65-70kg


----------



## lipmo51 (22. März 2009)

mit einer 600er soft?? kann ich mir kaum vorstellen.....Ist natürlich auch Empfindungssache......
Ich find die 450er schön soft...gefällt mir gut.Hab jetzt noch eine 300er bekommen mit dem neuen Dämpfer aber die brauch ich nicht.Das wäre zu weich....


----------



## woodstock (22. März 2009)

baumschubser schrieb:


> Ich fahre bei 85 Kilo fahrfertigem Gewicht eine 550er Feder in meiner Wildsau (noch andere bikes am Start hier?)
> 
> Dämpfereinbaulänge 190 mm, sag und Rest passt.




ungefähr gleiches Gewicht (ca. 83kg) 2004er wildsau mit 190er Dämpfer im mittleren Wippenloch mit 650er feder. hatte vorher auch eine 550er aber die war viel zu weich.


----------



## Johnny Jape (23. März 2009)

Keiler Dh, 105kg Fahrgewicht, 500er Feder, Vorspannung gering bis 0, Piggy je nach Strecke 12-15 bar, meistens aber das Mittelmaß,
210er Einstellung, Hub 3,5", Eibaulänge 267mm, Rebound voll (schnell) oder wie auch immer ich es beschreiben soll


----------



## seelenfrieden (23. März 2009)

klana_radikala schrieb:


> 450 bei 90kg? steile sache
> n kollege fährt seinen bei 90kg mit einer 600er feder und meint es is alles schön soft, wen ich weiterrechne müsste 458 rauskommen, werde dann aber eine 400er montieren, das müsste dan hoffentlich passen für meine 65-70kg



hmm...ich fahr immo bei 90kg ne 550er feder im keiler. ist imo zu hart. werd auch auf ne 450er max ne 500 wechseln.


----------



## klana_radikala (24. März 2009)

funzt ja schon super das ganze ^^

beim keiler denk ich währ das bj. dann noch gut wenn wir dazu schreiben, durch die verschiedenen dämpfereinbaulängen wirds ja sonst ein bisschen unübersichtlich und könnte leicht fehlleiten


----------



## -Kiwi- (24. März 2009)

Hi.
Guter Thread!
Also, ich fahre 'ne 300er Feder bei ca. 65kg. Mit Equipment wahrscheinlich 68kg. Hatte vorher 'ne 400er drin, aber die war zu hart. Konnte es auch erst nicht glauben, da ich in meinem alten Eingelenker 'ne 450er Feder eingebaut hatte (und diese optimal war).
Aber der Keiler-Hinterbau erfordert halt weichere Federn, um auf den erforderlichen Sag zu kommen.
Fahre auf 203mm Federweg (222er Dämpfer mit 70mm Hub) und lange Kettenstrebe. Habe so einen Negativfederweg von ca. 6cm. Ist super so. Dieses Jahr werde ich mir 'ne Titanfeder kaufen. Hoffe, dass da 300er Titanfederhärte gleich 300er Stahlfederhärte ist... sollte aber eigentlich.
Schöne Grüße, Kiwi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klana_radikala (26. März 2009)

steile sache, aber ich denk bei 240mm einbaulänge werd ich mit dem dhx5.0 auch mit ner 400erter zurecht kommen, einfach bisschen luft und federvorspannung raus und das ganze müsste schon funktionieren 

bzgl. titanfeder:

find ich echt klasse, möchte mir auch eine zulegen (aber erst mal neue laufräder)

wieso sollte einte 300erter titan feder härter/weicher sein als eine 300erter stahlfeder? 1kg steine ist auch gleich schwer wie 1kg federn


----------



## -Kiwi- (26. März 2009)

klana_radikala schrieb:


> ...wieso sollte einte 300erter titan feder härter/weicher sein als eine 300erter stahlfeder? 1kg steine ist auch gleich schwer wie 1kg federn



Ja, denke ich auch.
Welche Laufräder sollen es werden?
Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## klana_radikala (26. März 2009)

ich denke da an veltec mit roter elox nabe (auf jeden fall besser als meine double tracks)

günstig, leicht, stabil und schön ^^

oder hast du eine bessere idee in der preis klasse von ca. 200?


----------



## Maui (29. März 2009)

servus, 
ich fahr mit 95kg eine 700 beim keiler. 222mm Fox dhx 5.0
vieleicht versuch ichs mal mit ner 600 Titan feder


----------



## seelenfrieden (29. März 2009)

allllter...700...da geht ja gar nix....


----------



## Maui (30. März 2009)

seelenfrieden schrieb:


> allllter...700...da geht ja gar nix....



wie kalkulierst du den die federhärte fürn keiler ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seelenfrieden (30. März 2009)

Maui schrieb:


> wie kalkulierst du den die federhärte fürn keiler ?



mit meinem popometer... wiege etwa gleich (s.o.) und behaupte daher frech, dass bei nem alten keiler mit 222er dämpfer, bei dem gewicht mit ner 700er feder einfach mal so ziemlich nichts passiert, was man als "federn" bezeichnen könnte.... aber evtl magst du es ja etwas "straffer"..


----------



## -Kiwi- (26. April 2009)

Wie habt ihr eigentlich eure Geometrie-Einstellungen?
Ich bin das letzte Jahr immer auf 203mm FW, untere Dämpferaufhängung (unten), Tretlagerhöhe Mittel, Kettenstrebe lang, gefahren.
Heute zum ersten Mal die obere Dämperaufhängung (unten) und Federweg auf 211mm ausprobiert... gefällt mir viel besser! Schade, dass ich das nicht schon eher gemacht habe. Mit der unteren Dämpferaufhängung (unten) hatte ich den flacheren Lenkwinkel eingestellt, was mir aber schon fast einen Hauch zu flach war, und konnte so aber nicht 211mm FW fahren, weil Reifen und Sattelstütze kollidierten. Habe es dann einfach auf 203mm FW gelassen.
Heute wollte ich mal den Lenkwinkel steiler stellen, und hing den Dämpfer oben ein... bei 203mm FW war's aber schon fast ein ekliges Gefühl auf der Karre. Alles höher, FW kam mir straffer vor und die Karre war insgesamt leicht "kippelig". Dann dachte ich mir: "Wenn du nun aber auf 211mm FW einhängst, geht die Karre wieder runter und der Lenkwinkel wird auch wieder flacher." Und tatsächlich: Der Lenkwinkel ist bei 211mm und oberer Einhängung (unten) wieder schön flach (tippe so auf 65°), aber nicht ganz so flach wie vorher und man kann die 211m FW nutzen.
Die Kiste fährt sich nun echt geiler als voher: Ein wenig wendiger und ein wenig "weicher" am Heck.
Fazit: Meine neue Lieblingseinstellung!
Hoffe, man versteht die Einstellungen einigermaßen. 
Als Keiler-Fahrer sollte man es eigentlich. Leider habe ich nicht mehr das Bild vom Keiler-Rahemn auf meinem Rechner, auf dem die verschieden Geo-Einstellungen eingefügt sind.
Mal sehen, vielleicht bekomme ich das aus dem Kopf noch hin und fertige ein neues "Datenblatt" bzw. "Datenbild"" an... also:







Sagt mir bitte Bescheid, falls ich etwas nicht richtig eingetragen habe. Werde es dann ändern. Ich denke mal so ein Bild mit den Einstellungsmöglichkeiten ist für jeden Keilerfahrer interessant. Hinzuzufügen ist, dass sich der Lenkwinkel und die Tretlagerhöhe bei Federwegsverstellung zusätzlich ändern. Also, die obere Dämpfereinhängung (unten) bedeutet nicht zwangsläufig einen Lenkwinkel von 66°. Der ändert sich nochmal je nach Federwegseinstellung.
Schöne Grüße, Kiwi.


----------



## lipmo51 (27. April 2009)

also bei mir gibts nur 2 Tretlagerhöhen


----------



## Maui (27. April 2009)

seelenfrieden schrieb:


> mit meinem popometer... wiege etwa gleich (s.o.) und behaupte daher frech, dass bei nem alten keiler mit 222er dämpfer, bei dem gewicht mit ner 700er feder einfach mal so ziemlich nichts passiert, was man als "federn" bezeichnen könnte.... aber evtl magst du es ja etwas "straffer"..



ja ich mags straff  , hab jetzt 550 drauf und das is auch gartnichtmal so schlecht


----------



## -Kiwi- (27. April 2009)

lipmo51 schrieb:


> also bei mir gibts nur 2 Tretlagerhöhen


Hi.
Ja, das habe ich schon mal mit 'nem User besprochen. Der hatte auch "nur" zwei. Bei mir sind es tatsächlich drei Bohrungen. Hab' extra nochmal nachgeschaut.
Bist du sonst mit den Angaben im Bild d'accord?
Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## klana_radikala (27. April 2009)

ich hab das ganze folgender maßen eingestellt:

dämpfer unten in der oberen bohrung
federweg auf 228mm
350er feder (60kg nackig)
kurzer radstand
und tiefste tretlagereinstellung

muss schon sagen, fühlt sich ziemlich wendig an das teil, gefällt mir so wies is


----------



## lipmo51 (27. April 2009)

-Kiwi- schrieb:


> Hi.
> Ja, das habe ich schon mal mit 'nem User besprochen. Der hatte auch "nur" zwei. Bei mir sind es tatsächlich drei Bohrungen. Hab' extra nochmal nachgeschaut.
> Bist du sonst mit den Angaben im Bild d'accord?
> Gruß, Kiwi.



sonst passt das schon mit dem Bild


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (1. Mai 2009)

weil hier viel von federhärten gelaabert wird...
wie weit sollte der Dämpferhub eines dh/fr beim rollen auf der straße und einfedern mit körpergewicht(nicht sag sondern so "wippen") so ca. ausgenutzt werden?


----------



## klana_radikala (2. Mai 2009)

das kommt auf dein setup an, da kann man jetzt nix genaueres dazu sagn
bei manchen "wippts" fast ganz durch wenn sie sich ordendlich rein stellen, bei anderen tut sich so gut wie garnichts

aber ein tourenfahrer würd sagen beim pedalieren sollte sich da garnichts rührn  (gut das ich kein tourenfahrer bin und mit dem dhx5.0 bei mir trozdem nix wippt)


----------



## -Kiwi- (15. Mai 2009)

Update:
In meinem Rahmen arbeitet nun eine RCS-Titanfeder mit 350er Härte. Mein 6-way inkl. Feder wiegt nun 742 Gramm. Zum Vergleich:
Alte Stahlfeder (300x2.75): 500g
RCS-Titanfeder (350x3):     262g

Schöne Grüße, Kiwi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

